# Mozilla Firefox vs. Google Chrome

## Pryka

Ostatnio mam same kłopoty z Fx chodzi głównie o wygodę użytkowania, która praktycznie znika gdy Fx zaczyna zamulać... Więc coraz częściej rozważam przesiadkę na produkt Google. A może powinienem zostać na Fx? Dlaczego?

Proszę o opinie pozytywne jak i negatywne na temat tych dwóch przeglądarek, którą wybraliście wy no i oczywiście czemu.

ps. nie interesują mnie inne przeglądarki, więc jeśli ktoś używa innej i chce ją zarekomendować to niech sobie daruje  :Razz: Last edited by Pryka on Sun Jan 03, 2010 7:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

A jak uzywam Opery?  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

To się nie udzielaj  :Razz: 

----------

## acei

Jak dla mnie to chromium, bo szybszy - od jakiegoś czasu używam i jedynie z javą bywają problemy. FF nadal trzymam ale używam sporadycznie.

----------

## lsdudi

chromium niedobór dodatków:

-noscript

-vimperator 

więc sorry winetou nadal failfox

----------

## random_hero

Przeglądarki ostatnio zmieniałem często ze względu na flasha. W Firefoksie czasami nie było dźwięku. W Operze zawsze działał, ale po obejrzeniu kilku filmików na youtubie miałem zawalony prawie cały ram, pomagał dopiero restart przeglądarki. W Chromium flash działa bez zarzutów, poza tym sama przeglądarka jest szybsza, więc ją polecam.

----------

## Garrappachc

Chrome. Ffox jest brzydki, wielki, ociężały. Muli i w momencie, gdy sobie ustawię jakiś ciemny motyw gtk, to nie widzę nic w inputach. Chrome jest lżejszy i praktyczniejszy, ma te "pin taby", no i jest od Googla ^^ Co więcej, na ff flash muli jak nie wiem co, a na chromie nic nie muli. Jedyną zaletą Ffoksa jest olbrzymia ilość dodatków, motywów i rozszerzeń.

---sklejone--

 *random_hero wrote:*   

> Przeglądarki ostatnio zmieniałem często ze względu na flasha. W Firefoksie czasami nie było dźwięku. W Operze zawsze działał, ale po obejrzeniu kilku filmików na youtubie miałem zawalony prawie cały ram, pomagał dopiero restart przeglądarki. W Chromium flash działa bez zarzutów, poza tym sama przeglądarka jest szybsza, więc ją polecam.

 

Mówimy o chromium czy o Google Chrome?

Edited by Poe

sklejone 2 posty.   

----------

## Pryka

a to nie na jedno wychodzi??

Chromium = Linux

Chrome = Win

To się różni czymś więcej poza nazwą?Last edited by Pryka on Sun Jan 03, 2010 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie do końca. Gdzieś widziałem stronkę z różnicami pomiędzy Chrome a Chromium.

A Chrome na linuksa nie widziałeś?

----------

## Pryka

hmm to ciekawe, pierwsze słyszę jakbyś znalazł to daj link chętnie poczytam

----------

## Odinist

Jak dla mnie to FF3 jest jednak szybszy od obecnej wersji chromium. Na dodatek FF nie wysyła żadnych naszych danych zaszyfrowanym tunelem na serwery Google  :Wink: 

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Odinist wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie to FF3 jest jednak szybszy od obecnej wersji chromium. Na dodatek FF nie wysyła żadnych naszych danych zaszyfrowanym tunelem na serwery Google 

 

Przecież on ma otwarty kod. Jeśliby Google chciało nas śledzić, to od razu by o tym trąbili  :Wink:  Gorzej mają użytkownicy windowsa ^^

Jedyne co, to te info dla Googla o błędach, ale to już na własne życzenie.

----------

## random_hero

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mówimy o chromium czy o Google Chrome?
> 
> 

 

Nie wiedziałem że jest jakaś różnica. Ale jest tak jak napisałem, chromium. Czy to pytanie jest w tym miejscu bo akurta któryś sobie nie radzi z flashem?

----------

## Garrappachc

U mnie wydajność flasha na chromie jest duużo wyższa niż pod Ff.

----------

## rad_kk

 *Quote:*   

> Na dodatek FF nie wysyła żadnych naszych danych zaszyfrowanym tunelem na serwery Google 

 

poczytaj sobie ..::klik::..

----------

## zlomek

Obecnie używam FF 3.5.7

----------

## soban_

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Ffox jest brzydki, wielki, ociężały.

 

Probowales wylaczyc pango?

----------

## Garrappachc

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Garrappachc wrote:*   Ffox jest brzydki, wielki, ociężały. 
> 
> Probowales wylaczyc pango?

 

E... Nie... A jak go wyłączyć? Bo we flagach nie mam.

----------

## SlashBeast

export MOZ_DISABLE_PANG=1

Nawet nie sprobowales na googlach.

----------

## Poe

jednak czy wyłączenie wygładzania czcionek na rzecz teoretycznie szybszego dzialania ffx jest tego warte?

----------

## SlashBeast

Pango jest raczej sensowne wylacznie dla azjatyckich krzaczkow.

----------

## unK

Mnie się zdaje, że MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO to działało tylko w wersjach 2*.

----------

## Garrappachc

No wyłączyłem to pango, ale nic szybciej nie chodzi.

----------

## dylon

Mi rowniez nie wydaje sie zeby wylaczenie pango cos wpomagalo w wydajnosci.

Aczkolwiek, wersja 3.5.7 jest minimalnie szybsza od starszych. (mam tu na mysli tragicznie wolna obsluge flasha - choc i tak najszybsza niz w chrmoe i operze  :Sad:  )

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Chrome. Ffox jest brzydki, wielki, ociężały. Muli i w momencie, gdy sobie ustawię jakiś ciemny motyw gtk, to nie widzę nic w inputach. Chrome jest lżejszy i praktyczniejszy, ma te "pin taby", no i jest od Googla ^^ Co więcej, na ff flash muli jak nie wiem co, a na chromie nic nie muli. Jedyną zaletą Ffoksa jest olbrzymia ilość dodatków, motywów i rozszerzeń.

 

Firefox. Chromium jest brzydka i jedynie sprawia wrażenie szybkiej, nie pasuje do reszty wyglądu GTK (obecnie używam Xfce), nawet mimo włączenia klasycznego obramowania, ma kretyńskie motywy a la Opera oraz bardzo ograniczoną konfigurację jeśli porównać z Fifoksem. Nie można np. skonfigurować jej tak, by wymuszała na stronach kolory użytkownika zamiast odgórnie narzuconych, zbyt jasnych kolorków dla dzieci. Nie ma sensownych dodatków typu noscript, flashblock, adblock, greasemonkey, screengrab, swifttabs itp... A główną jego wadą jest to, że pochodzi od Google.

----------

## lsdudi

chromium posiada flashblock i adblock i w dodatku jest opensource więc narzekanie na to że jest by google jest szczytem idiotyzmu.

----------

## BeteNoire

Zaprawdę, Twoja logika jest porażająca: Chromium posiada dwa te dodatki? Dziękuję za uświadomienie. A co z resztą?

Jest otwarta, więc narzekanie na nią do idiotyzm - gdzie w stolicy uczą takiej logiki?

----------

## Spaulding

Chromium =! Chrome!

Chromium to Chromium, a Chrome to przerobiony przez Google Chromium.

EOT.

----------

## SlashBeast

Chromium ma swoje plus, ma jakas tam strone podobna do addons.mozilla.org, ma adblock+ ktory ogarnia filtry firefoksowego adblocka itp ale... cos mi nie gra w tym Chrome. NAJBARDZIEJ mnie denerwuje to, ze jak wpisze w adress barze 'todo' to nie przenosi mnie na http://todo/ a szuka tego w googlach, tak samo jak dam localhost to googluje mi za tym - deneeeeerwujace.

----------

## lsdudi

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Zaprawdę, Twoja logika jest porażająca: Chromium posiada dwa te dodatki? Dziękuję za uświadomienie. A co z resztą?
> 
> Jest otwarta, więc narzekanie na nią do idiotyzm - gdzie w stolicy uczą takiej logiki?

 

Ziew ..

Napisz, będzie więcej jak  napiszesz. 

Jest otwarta, więc narzekanie na to że jest by google ....

Uczyli czytać ze zrozumieniem w koziej wólce?

----------

## sebas86

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Firefox. Chromium jest brzydka i jedynie sprawia wrażenie szybkiej, nie pasuje do reszty wyglądu GTK (obecnie używam Xfce), nawet mimo włączenia klasycznego obramowania, ma kretyńskie motywy a la Opera oraz bardzo ograniczoną konfigurację jeśli porównać z Fifoksem. Nie można np. skonfigurować jej tak, by wymuszała na stronach kolory użytkownika zamiast odgórnie narzuconych, zbyt jasnych kolorków dla dzieci. Nie ma sensownych dodatków typu noscript, flashblock, adblock, greasemonkey, screengrab, swifttabs itp... A główną jego wadą jest to, że pochodzi od Google.

  Być może testowałeś jakąś starszą wersję. Obecnie używam Chrome (zdaje się, że ujednolicili także nazwy pomiędzy systemami) w wersji beta (wersja rozwojowa z repozytorium) i śmiga całkiem miło. Też martwiłem się o brak wtyczek typu Stylish czy Adblock, jednak już są i sprawują się dość dobrze (Adblock i Chrome Stylist - Stylist na razie jest w wersji mocno rozwojowej ale da się go używać). Co do integracji: http://www.flickr.com/photos/minevrpl/4281331256/. Jak dla mnie wystarczy.

Do ciekawszych rzeczy to porządna konsola dla web programistów z debugerem Javascript, taby w osobnych procesach, dobrze działający Flash, szybkość. Ma też kilka upierdliwości, czasami jest problem z zachowaniem sesji pomiędzy zakładkami, prawdopodobnie przez sandbox - uciążliwe zwłaszcza na forach.

Z FF zrezygnowałem ponieważ nagminnie wieszał się po uśpieniu i mielił ostro dyskiem.

----------

## individual

Osobiście lubię webkit'a. 

Podoba mi się sposób renderowania stron przez: Safari, Chorome, Arorę i Rekonq. Próbowałem używać Konquerora - niestety KHTML jest trochę słabszy od webkita. FF jest świetny - dzięki wtyczkom. Tak więc używam FF, Opery i różnych webkitowych - w zależności od nastroju  :Wink: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Mam. http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome

----------

## tgR10

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Firefox. Chromium jest brzydka i jedynie sprawia wrażenie szybkiej, nie pasuje do reszty wyglądu GTK (obecnie używam Xfce), nawet mimo włączenia klasycznego obramowania, ma kretyńskie motywy a la Opera oraz bardzo ograniczoną konfigurację jeśli porównać z Fifoksem. Nie można np. skonfigurować jej tak, by wymuszała na stronach kolory użytkownika zamiast odgórnie narzuconych, zbyt jasnych kolorków dla dzieci. Nie ma sensownych dodatków typu noscript, flashblock, adblock, greasemonkey, screengrab, swifttabs itp... A główną jego wadą jest to, że pochodzi od Google.

 

u mnie wyglada elegancko, pasuje do aplikacji qt/gtk :) moze poprostu uzywasz zlego themu dla gtk, podejzewam ze niepodbaja ci sie te sciecia przy zakladkach ?

co do sprawiania wrazenia szybszej sie nie zgodze, jest szybsza w moim wypadku, zadnych testow nie robilem .. ale to sie czuje, wychodzi w praniu ... 

i taka ciekawostka system z chromium uptime prawie 2 dni niecale 300mb ramu zapchane :) system z ff przy takim samym uptimie jakies 500+ zajebane

multithreaded rzadzi :P

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> [...] NAJBARDZIEJ mnie denerwuje to, ze jak wpisze w adress barze 'todo' to nie przenosi mnie na http://todo/ a szuka tego w googlach, tak samo jak dam localhost to googluje mi za tym - deneeeeerwujace.

 

mi sie akurat to podoba, jeden pasek polaczony z szukajak dla mnie to cacy,a jak mam w ulubionych, zcy strona juz byla wczesniej odwiedzana to rzuca ja wtedy na pierwszy plan przy wklepaniu czesci nazwy w adresie

mozna to wylaczyc

opcje --> dla zaawansowanych --> "uzyj uslugi podpowiedzi ..."

tak samo jak niechce sie zeby chromium wysylalo jakie szajse do gugla :) wylaczamy "uzyj uslugi podpowiedzi ..." oraz w tej samej sekcji "uzyj funkcji ladowania stron z wyprzedzenie .."

a dla wygody wylaczylem sobie

"pokaz propozycje bledow nawigacji" bo te goglowskie wkurwiaja

ja uzywalem ff i do niedawna nie bylo dla mnie lepszej przegladarki, zapluginowana i stuningowana mialem do wszystkich swoich potrzeb .. ale ... jak zobaczylem chromium w akcji na swoim kompie :) emerge -qC mozilla-firefox i tak zostalo

niemam problemow z java, i nie mialem, no moze na 1 instalacji gdzie zle linkowal sie plugin do javy(ale to wina ebuildow - teraz jest cacy nie trzeba recznie poprawiac)

flash dzialal od reki, nie zamula w moiom wypadku tak jak ff

fakt brakuje pluginow ... jak pierwszy raz zainstalowalem chromium pluginow bylo garstka ... ostatnio jak sprawdzalem (z tydzien moze 2 temu) bylo ich juz o wiele wiecej :) tak ze moze "przeportuja" lub napisza nowe odpowiedniki tych firefoxowych

glosuje za chromium, mimo tego ze ffa uzywalem od +/- 5-6 lat

ps http://www.youtube.com/html5 ja juz dolaczylem do uzytkownikow youtube beta html5 :P

----------

## soban_

Zgodze sie ze wszystkim, jednak zauwazylem ostatnio problem w chroimum - w moim przypadku nie radzi sobie z https. Gdy chce np odpalic strone https://dziekanat.pjwstk.edu.pl/ i sie zalogowac to chromium mieli...sie przycina a i jeszcze jedna sprawa - jak probuje wyslac poczte i chce dodac zalacznik - to tez potrafi wariowac (dlugo odpala okno do przegladania plikow). Gdyby nie te 2 sytulacje to tez moglbym calkowicie zrezygnowac z opery/firefox'a, ale to moja subtelna opinia (byc moze to u mnie jest cos nie tak). Srodowisko jakie uzywam to KDE, oraz cala konfiguracja:

 *Quote:*   

> Backup xorg.conf:
> 
> Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/171403/
> 
> Backup consolefont:
> ...

  Byc moze brakuje mi flag odpowiednich ;-)

----------

